# XBox One vs PS4



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, we heard the announcements (and fallout) from last week in regards to the Xbox One and the PS4. Thoughts?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

before I would invest in an Xbox One, Microsoft needs to come with a plan that lets you plan used games, such as your friends or ones that you rent or buy used. Sony seems to have a"grasp" on this, however it was left out to the developers top handle DRM as they see fit.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

One group that is not happy about the Xbox having to be online every 24 hours are the troops overseas.

Myself, I have a ps3 but not planning to get either system currently.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

I have both currently and if there was any enticement for the new ones would get both of them again simple because of the age of the kids - Xbox tends to be more family orientated where the Play station is more orientated to the upper age brackets, plus the same came for both is cheaper for the Xbox a lot of times. Angry Birds for Xbox is 19.95 and for PS3 is 39.95


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

peds48 said:


> before I would invest in an Xbox One, Microsoft needs to come with a plan that lets you plan used games, such as your friends or ones that you rent or buy used. Sony seems to have a"grasp" on this, however it was left out to the developers top handle DRM as they see fit.


from reading the actual info from both companies, it seems they're both letting the developers handle DRM as the developers wish. Since I already have a gaming PC and Steam, the Xbox One model is no different.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Microsoft still has not released an official policy on this regard. is still on the limbo, at least at time of product announcement


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Hopefully software manufacturers will continue to support the 360 with new games because I am not going to be bullied into a new machine the way Microsoft is presenting this one.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I figure i'll get a new PS3 It's got blu ray and plays some great games.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

XBox One vs PS4? Neither for me, thanks. I would like to check out the XBMC Interface on the Ouya though.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

http://news.xbox.com/2013/06/update]Update on connectivity with Xbox One[/url]


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Well now, I guess they heard me. My work is done here. Can I change my vote?

http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2013/06/xbox-one-drm/


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

now that is good news.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

now that is good news.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well now, I guess they heard me. My work is done here. Can I change my vote?

http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2013/06/xbox-one-drm/

THis is good news.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

If they announce backwards compatibility then I'm definitely in for an XBox One. Otherwise I'm still on the fence as to whether or not to get one. I can't have two XBoxes in the main viewing room as it would create crosstalk with the IR remotes. There are still games I like on the XBox 360. They say they want the XBox One to be "Input One" (the industry term for the main viewing source). Without backwards compatibility, people with game libraries - their best customers - are still somewhat left behind. I understand all about the changing architecture but I also understand about VMs and emulation.


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

I was thinking about getting an Xbox One (I own a PS3 right now) but I use my PS3 to stream Netflix.

It would suck to have to pay an annual fee just to stream on the xbox


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Everyone I know, some serious gamers too, is avoiding the Xbox One like the plague.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Big gamer, getting both units at launch.


----------

